

Copyright footnotes as a service: updopy.com - trumbitta2
http://www.updopy.com/

======
kungpoo
or...

document.getElementById('copyright').innerHTML = "© " \+ (new
Date).getFullYear()

it's not exactly difficult

~~~
barryhunter
That's not the same. It doesn't sneakily enable Google Analytics to monitor
your visitors.

You also forgot to make it a clickable link to advertise the service.

